# IBS and Quality of Life



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Olafur S. Palsson, Psy.D.Research Associate UNC Center for Functinal GI & Motility DisordersHealth problems are not limited only to medical symptoms. Two individuals with the same medical diagnosis and identical and equally severe symptoms can have a health problem of very different magnitude associated with their medical condition. This is because the impact of a medical condition on a personï¿½s life can vary greatly from one individual to the next. How much of a drag illness is on each patientï¿½s life depends on several factors. It is becoming widely recognized that in order to understand the burden of illness on patients and find the most effective treatments for medical conditions, changes in quality of life that occur in association with illness and recovery must be taken into account. Health-related quality of life (abbreviated HRQOL) has therefore become a large topic in medical research.The complete research article is here: http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/ibsa...alityoflife.htm


----------

